# Bulu can sense Feelings!



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

So, the Vancouver Canucks lost the finals and the Stanley Cup to Boston, and the city is mostly in a state of depression. Then there are the people who think it's an excuse to act out and set fires to cars/banks/post offices and break store windows. :x They're cowards who ruin a perfectly good series by gaining courage from the prescence of other stupid people and cause chaos together. (As you can see, I'm agitated as well because of them haha).

Anyways, I come home, and expect Bulu to be out and running like she usually is by 9. Nope, she's safely hiding inside her house. XP Maybe she senses it's not safe outside and doens't want to come out. :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I really enjoyed reading this post because I live in Canada, but I deal with Boston at the call center I work at.

This also reminds me of last year with the Canadiens here in Montreal. I was at a cafe downtown studying when the Canadiens lost and a riot started and people broke store windows and stuff :evil: Makes me angry when people use any reason to act out -___-


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I really enjoyed reading this post because I live in Canada, but I deal with Boston at the call center I work at.
> 
> This also reminds me of last year with the Canadiens here in Montreal. I was at a cafe downtown studying when the Canadiens lost and a riot started and people broke store windows and stuff :evil: Makes me angry when people use any reason to act out -___-


It's so true. It has nothing to do with hockey fans. People just want to have an excuse to be delinquents. So many cars were flipped, smashed, set on fire. People were looting stores that had their windows smashed it. Makes me mad to have them associated with Vancouver or our hockey team. :evil: :x

It's okay. The really stupid ones then posted on fb about how 'awesome and wild their night was smashing cars etc'.

Bulu did come out eventually and stayed out extra long to compensate. How dare people disrupt her marathon training! :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm sad this happened, but I was interested in reading it.


----------

